# NFS export with spaces in the directory



## tolin (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't seem to export a directory foo\ bar on freebsd FreeBSD. In Linux you can put it in quotes like: 


```
"/home/foo bar"
```

Is there another way in FreeBSD?


----------



## rhyous (Jun 11, 2012)

I tried this and mountd failed to start.

```
"/my dir"  -maproot=root    mypc
```

Then I tried this and mountd failed to start again.

```
'/my dir'  -maproot=root    mypc
```

Then I tried this and mountd started but it didn't work because there were no exports.

```
/my\ dir  -maproot=root    mypc
```

I looked for any existing bugs but didn't find one. It is my recommendation that you submit a PR.
http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## sa (Jun 27, 2012)

This is not supported by exports(5) file format, so mountd cannot understand file names with spaces and number signs.


----------

